# Brown leaf tip on paphiopedilum rothschildianum



## Dan149 (May 19, 2016)

Good afternoon guys, 

I have recently discovered brown tips on some of my paphiopedilum rothschildianum leaves, could any one tell me why this is happening, I regularly water and fertilise, I've not had this problem before, any help would be greatly appreciated , 

Regards 

Dan 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (May 19, 2016)

Fertilizer/salts build up perhaps? Flush your media out well. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2016)

Do you grow in a greenhouse or indoors?


----------



## Dan149 (May 19, 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Fertilizer/salts build up perhaps? Flush your media out well.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



Thanks for you're response, I'm going to research that more,I fertilize at about half stregnth 3 out of 4 waterings ,it's just started to appear all of a sudden,thanks again for your advice,

Regards

Dan


----------



## Dan149 (May 19, 2016)

Justin said:


> Do you grow in a greenhouse or indoors?



Thanks for the reply, I grow indoors under t5's , I have problems keeping the humidity up sometimes, none of my other paphs seem to be exhibiting this problem,I've just read that this may be a factor,any thoughts ?

Regards,

Dan


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2016)

Yes that is the cause. I see this more in the spring and fall. If the brown tips are spreading down the leaf on newer leaves you can cut the tips off with a sterile tool. Sometimes this is just natural leaf senescence though.


----------

